# Real Men of Genius



## caddy (Aug 10, 2007)

​Let's start with some of my personal favorites: 
1. Mr. Fancy Coffee Shop Coffee Pourer
2. Mr. Bumper Sticker Writer
3. Mr. Chinese Food Delivery Guy
4. Mr. Footlong Hot Dog Inventor
5. Mr. Really Bad Toupee Wearer
6. Mr. Giant Foam Finger Maker
7. Mr. Underwear Inspector No. 12
8. Mr. Over The Top Carb Counter
9. Mr. Dishonest Cable TV Hooker Upper
10. Mr. In The Car Nose Picker
11. Mr. Movie Theater Ticket Ripper Upper
12. Mr. Push-up Bra Inventor
13. Mr. Way Too Much Cologne Wearer
14. Mr. Next Day Carpet Installer
15. Mr. Furniture Assembly Manual Writer
16. Mr. Really Stinky Breath Breather Outer
17. Mr. Really, Really, Really Bad Dancer
18. Mr. Cruise Ship Entertainer
19. Mr. Over-Zealous Foul Ball Catcher
20. Mr. Ceremonial First Pitch Thrower Outer
21. Mr. 80 SPF Sunblock Wearer
22. Mr. Backyard Bug Zapper Inventor
23. Mr. Jean Shorts Inventor (Jorts)
24. Mr. Paranoid of the Ocean Guy
25. Mr. Gasoline BBQ Starter
26. Mr. Tiny Thong Bikini Wearer
27. Mr. Department Store Mannequin Dresser Upper
28. Mr. Supermarket Produce Putter Outer
29. Mr. Mail Order Bride Orderer
30. Mr. Pontoon Boat Maker
31. Mr. All You Can Eat Buffet Inventor
32. Mr. Golf Ball Washer Inventor
33. Mr. Putt Putt Golf Course Designer
34. Mr. Nosebleed Section Ticket Holder Guy
35. Mr. Restroom Toilet Paper Refiller
36. Mr. Discount Airline Pilot Guy
37. Mr. Pickled Pigs Feet Eater
38. Mr. Gangsta Rapper Posse Member
39. Mr. King of the Karaoke Mic
40. Mr. Outside The Stadium Peanut Seller
41. Mr. Driving Range Ball Picker Upper
42. Mr. Tiny Dog Clothing Manufacturer
43. Mr. Major Highway Line Painter
44. Mr. Humongous Pumpkin Grower Guy
45. Mr. After Halloween Costume Shop Salesman
46. Mr. Frozen Turkey Helpline Guy
47. Mr. Pet Toy Designer
48. Mr. Airport Baggage Handler
49. Mr. Silent Killer Gas Passer
50. Mr. Boneless Buffalo Wing Inventor
51. Mr. Really Loud Cell Phone Talker Guy
52. Mr. Way Too Proud of Texas Guy
53. Mr. Hot Dog Eating Contest Contestant
54. Mr. Company Computer Guy
55. Mr. Hair Gel Over-Geller
56. Mr. Indecisive Food Orderer Guy
57. Mr. Fantasy Football Manager
58. Mr. Bathroom Stall Dirty Joke Writer
59. Mr. Ultimate Philadelphia Sports Fan
60. Mr. Exotic Cowboy Boot Wearer
61. Mr. Artificial Tree Maker
62. Mr. Really Big Golf Club Maker
63. Mr. Holiday Gift Regifter Guy
64. Mr. Multi-Colored Sweater Wearer
65. Mr. Garden Gnome Maker
66. Mr. Inspirational Poster Writer
67. Mr. Rolling Cooler Cooler Roller
68. Mr. Cell Phone Holster Wearer
69. Mr. Bowling Shoe Giver Outer
70. Mr. Taxi Cab Over-Accessorizer
71. Mr. Raise The Net Before They Kick The Field Goal Guy
72. Mr. Hot Stock Tip Giver Outer
73. Mr. Fortune Cookie Fortune Writer
74. Mr. Radio Traffic Announcer Guy
75. Mr. Pro Sports Heckler Guy
76. Mr. Basketball Shoe Designer
...Pure marketing genius.


----------



## Staphlobob (Aug 10, 2007)

I couldn't get past #1 - the coffee jokes had me howling!


----------



## caddy (Aug 10, 2007)

Mr Really Big Taco Salad Guy

Backup Girls: "I ont see no let us"

Classic

[video=youtube;ISW1IDroVyY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISW1IDroVyY[/video]


----------



## Megaloo (Aug 14, 2007)

*16.* _*Mr. Really Stinky Breath Breather Outer*_


----------



## caddy (Aug 14, 2007)

The kids and I found my wife's song:

24. (Mrs) Mr. Paranoid of the Ocean Guy (Girl) She has a new scientific designation: Swimus Minimus 



Megaloo said:


> *16.* _*Mr. Really Stinky Breath Breather Outer*_


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 14, 2007)

Pastor Kevin, I'm looking at your avatar and reading your post. I have scraped together every ounce of my imagination (which is vast I might add) but I can't get a mental picture of you HOWLING! Please include a picture.





Staphlobob said:


> I couldn't get past #1 - the coffee jokes had me howling!


----------



## turmeric (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm using dialup and they're not loading for me, I just get a blue background.


----------



## caddy (Aug 14, 2007)

Dialup = Bad 



turmeric said:


> I'm using dialup and they're not loading for me, I just get a blue background.


----------

